# Venire vs. Essere nel passivo



## jimmyb

Un’altra domanda per i nativi. Mi ha colpito che, spesso, ci sono delle situazione quando sembrerebbe meglio o più esatto di usare la forma col verbo “venire” invece di “essere”. Lasciatemi (o lasciateme??) fare un esempio che viene dal libro “Illusioni”di Richard Bach.

“Fu un interrogative che mi venne posto più di una ………...

Capisco la frase ed anche il passato remoto ( non l’uso quasi mai ma credo che sia più diffuso al sud nella lingua parlata) ma perché l’uso di “venne” qui e non “fu”. Si tratta di qualcosa solo per la parola scritta o sarebbe anche meglio di usarla in conversazione? Credo di averla sentito anche parlata.

Vorebbe dire qualcosa diversa se fosse scritto “ .... che mi fu posto...”

Ho tentato di usare gli accenti un po qui. Sono creaturi strani a me.


----------



## Jana337

Eccone una spiegazione nel forum italiano-inglese.

A me hanno insegnato che venire sottolinea il processo (la porta viene chiusa).

Attenzione: Venire non si può usare nel passivo in tempi composti (era --> veniva , è stato --> è venuto  ).


----------



## _forumuser_

Jana337 said:


> Eccone una spiegazione nel forum italiano-inglese.
> 
> A me hanno insegnato che venire sottolinea il processo (la porta viene chiusa).
> 
> Attenzione: Venire non si può usare nel passivo in tempi composti (era --> veniva , è stato --> è venuto  ).


 
Ottima spiegazione. Io non ci sarei mai riuscito. More power to ya, Jana!  Quanto alla differenza tra mi venne posto e mi fu posto, direi che sono assolutamente identici.


----------



## jimmyb

grazie Jana

L'ho letto e ora sembra piu' chiaro. Comunque, sono sicuro che faro' degli errori come sempre


----------



## gabrigabri

jimmyb said:


> Un’altra domanda per i nativi. Mi ha colpito che, spesso, ci sono delle situazione in cui sembrerebbe meglio o più esatto di usare la forma col verbo “venire” invece di “essere”. Lasciatemi (o lasciatem*e*??) fare un esempio che viene dal libro “Illusioni”di Richard Bach.
> 
> “Fu un interrogative  che mi *venne* posto più di una ………...
> 
> Capisco la frase ed anche il passato remoto ( non l’uso quasi mai ma credo che sia più diffuso al sud nella lingua parlata) ma non l’uso di “venne” qui e non “fu”. Si tratta di qualcosa solo per la parola  lo scritto o sarebbe  meglio di usarla anche in una conversazione (meglio= nel parlato)? Credo di averla sentito anche nel parlato.
> Vengono usati entrambi sia nel parlato che nello scritto.
> Vorrebbe dire qualcosa di diverso se fosse scritto “ .... che mi *fu* posto...” NO, forse solamente una lievissima differenza di significato.
> 
> Ho tentato di usare gli accenti un po' qui. Sono creature estranee per me.



Ciao!

Guarda cosa ho trovato in internet:


*
L'ausiliare essere si può usare con tutti i tempi (semplici e composti) ed indica più che altro il risultato del processo. 
Es.: La porta è chiusa. (risultato) L'ausiliare venire si può usare solo con i tempi semplici ed indica soprattutto il processo. 
Es.: In questo momento la porta viene chiusa. 
*


----------



## Jana337

_forumuser_ said:


> Ottima spiegazione. Io non ci sarei mai riuscito.


Mah! 


jimmyb said:


> grazie Jana
> 
> L'ho letto e ora sembra piu' chiaro. Comunque, sono sicuro che faro' degli errori come sempre


Quarda, non minacciarci con degli errori e vai a scrivi qualche frase. Poi vediamo. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=372191Attenzione: Venire non si può usare nel passivo in tempi composti (era --> veniva , è stato --> è venuto  ).



Perché non si può usare nei tempi composti? (Forse si dovrebbe aprire un'altro filo per questa domanda...)


----------



## Jana337

jester. said:


> Perché non si può usare nei tempi composti? (Forse si dovrebbe aprire un'altro filo per questa domanda...)


No, va bene; è lo stesso tema.

Comunque non credo che esista una spiegazione. Per me è sempre stato un fatto che bisogna prendere in considerazione e basta. 

Jana


----------



## gabrigabri

Forse perché cambierebbe di significato: venire può anche significare "diventare".
La porta è venuta chiusa=la porta è diventata chiusa. 

O forse sto dicendo fesserie?


----------



## gabrigabri

Ho trovato una spiegazione:

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=6602&ctg_id=44

In pratica perché l'ambiguità tra "essere" e "venire" si limita ai tempi semplici.

Ne approfitto per correggere qualche errore:

Guarda (non quarda!)
vai a scrivere
un altro filo (senza apostrofo)

Ciao!


----------



## jester.

gabrigabri said:


> Ho trovato una spiegazione:
> 
> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=6602&ctg_id=44



Molte grazie di questa spiegazione e anche della correzione.


----------



## mauro63

Ciao a tutti, 
vorrei sapere se le frasi "venir fatto " e "venir detto" sono usate o sono un po' ricercate . Grazie


----------



## MünchnerFax

Forse ti riferisci alla costruzione passiva del verbo con l'ausiliare _venire_, che è ancora usata (anzi, _viene usata _) regolarmente. Leggi qui.


----------



## mauro63

MünchnerFax said:


> Forse ti riferisci alla costruzione passiva del verbo con l'ausiliare _venire_, che è ancora usata (anzi, _viene usata _) regolarmente. Leggi qui.


 
Mi riferivo specificamente a questo uso:
_gli venne detto che era stanco di tutta quella faccenda ._
_non mi venne fatto di persuaderlo._
_Mi venne fatto di incontrarlo ._


----------



## gabrigabri

mauro63 said:


> Mi riferivo specificamente a questo uso:
> _gli venne detto che era stanco di tutta quella faccenda .= gli fu detto, (stesso significato e livello di formalità)._
> _non mi venne fatto di persuaderlo._
> _Mi venne fatto di incontrarlo ._



Le ultime due frasi non si dicono. (neanche sostituendo "venne" con "fu").


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Venir fatto _invece esiste, è una costruzione piuttosto disusata che significa "riuscire" oppure "capitare per caso":

_Non mi venne fatto di persuaderlo_ = _Non riuscii a persuaderlo / Non mi riuscì di persuaderlo_.
_Mi venne fatto di incontrarlo = Mi capitò di incontrarlo.

Gli venne detto _invece è per l'appunto il passivo di _dire_ costruito con l'ausiliare _venire_.


----------



## DEHER

Come si poteva leggere nei treni italiani : "Ogni abuso *verrà *punito" !


----------



## lemure libero

Perciò se:
"Se la regina è in pericolo il sovrano ovviamente deve essere informato di questo", presenta un'ambiguità;
"se la regina è in pericolo il sovrano ovviamente deve venire informato di questo", è corretto se si intende che si presenta l'urgenza di avvisare il re che la regina è in pericolo?


----------



## Starless74

lemure libero said:


> "Se la regina è in pericolo il sovrano ovviamente deve *esserne* informato di questo"


In questo modo, "essere" non presenta ambiguità (non che ve ne fosse granché neanche prima, a mio avviso  ).
Per risponderti nel merito, anche "venire" è corretto, ma nel contesto mi piace di meno.


----------



## lemure libero

Si, avrei potuto scrivere:
"...ovviamente deve essere a conoscenza...", "...ovviamente deve venire a conoscenza...", ma in questo caso a mio avviso la "ambiguità" della prima fase sarebbe superata da un nuovo significato e non mi sarei posto domande sulla correttezza della seconda. Tornando all'argomento, anche a me non piace, ma proprio per confrontare l'orecchio con la regola, sarebbe quindi corretto anche il condizionale " il re dovrebbe venire informato"?


----------



## Olaszinhok

lemure libero said:


> il re dovrebbe venire informato"?


Per quanto mi riguarda, sceglierei_ essere_, _venire_ suona davvero male nell'esempio in questione, al di là della correttezza grammaticale che dovrei appurare.


----------



## lemure libero

Condivido, ma penso che la frase sia corretta. Negli esempi: "Nelle prossime ore dovreste venire medicati" e " nelle prossime ore dovreste essere medicati", non credo che la scelta sia discrezionale. Il primo esempio descrive un'azione, il secondo una condizione.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> In questo modo, "essere" non presenta ambiguità


Perché mai? ''Il re ovviamente dev'esserne informato'' si può anche intendere come ''si suppone che il re ne sia già al corrente''.  Secondo me si elimina davvero l'ambiguità solo usando ''venire''. Che poi questo verbo - come ausiliare - non piaccia, è una questione di gusti o di stile.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> ''Il re ovviamente dev'esserne informato'' si può anche intendere come ''si suppone che il re ne sia già al corrente''.


Non avevo considerato quest'altra possibile sfumatura, in effetti.   
Diciamo allora che l'ambiguità dipende anche da come si interpreta la prima metà della frase:
1) Se la regina è in pericolo = ogniqualvolta la regina si trovasse in pericolo → il re (ovviamente) dovrà esserne informato (prescrizione, seppure "ovvia");
2) Se la regina è in pericolo = se è vero che la regina ora è in pericolo → si presume che il re ne sia già informato (deduzione).


----------



## Mary49

*******NUOVA DOMANDA******​Salve a tutti,
in una discussione di un altro forum trovo la frase "...in varie descrizioni ho visto la parola venire usata".
Alle mie orecchie stride parecchio, voi cosa dite?


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> in una discussione di un altro forum trovo la frase "...in varie descrizioni ho visto la parola venire usata".
> Alle mie orecchie stride parecchio, voi cosa dite?


Anche per me non è lo stile migliore possibile .  Ma anche ''ho visto la parola essere usata'' mi sembrerebbe un italiano un po' ...faticoso.
Io qui direi:  ''in varie descrizioni ho visto che la parola veniva usata...'' oppure ''...ho visto usare la parola..''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Anche per me non è lo stile migliore possibile .  Ma anche ''ho visto la parola essere usata'' mi sembrerebbe un italiano un po' ...faticoso.
> Io qui direi:  ''in varie descrizioni ho visto che la parola veniva usata...''.



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca (o dalle mani), stavo per scrivere esattamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## elroy

Mary49 said:


> "...in varie descrizioni ho visto la parola venire usata".


 Io semplicemente avrei tolto quel “venire”:
_in varie descrizioni ho visto la parola venire usata_
Che ne pensate?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Io semplicemente avrei tolto quel “venire”:
> _in varie descrizioni ho visto la parola venire usata_
> Che ne pensate?


Non è sbagliato, ma suona un po' strano (manca in effetti la parte ''che/mentre veniva'', che invece è espressa con un participio presente in inglese - specialmente con ''mentre..'').
Meglio sarebbe la forma molto idiomatica ''..ho visto usare la parola'' (è un infinito attivo ma di senso passivo).


----------



## lemure libero

Mi sembra assodato che tra le forme consentite e quelle inammissibili di questo particolare uso del verbo "venire", sia presente un _limes_ di casi in cui sebbene necessario questo paia stridente all'orecchio dei più (me compreso). Non posso non chiedermi quali chiarimenti vengano proposti in merito dall'Accademia della Crusca, dato che il collegamento comparso nel #10, non è più attivo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lemure libero said:


> uso del verbo "venire


Non mi sembra che il problema sia l'uso del verbo _venire_, come ausiliare nella forma passiva. Può alternarsi ad essere nei tempi semplici. L'unica regola è che non può essere usato nei tempi composti:
_è/viene venduto;
fu/venne venduto, ecc._
Solo, però:
_è stato venduto,
era stato venduto_, ecc.
Nell'esempio di Mary49, suonerebbe male anche _essere_, a parer mio.


----------



## lemure libero

D'accordo, ma per quanto riguarda: "Alcuni prodotti non possono venire venduti senza una licenza"?


----------



## Olaszinhok

lemure libero said:


> D'accordo, ma per quanto riguarda: "Alcuni prodotti non possono venire venduti senza una licenza"?


A questa domanda avevo già risposto al mio #21 .  A differenza di altri pareri, nell'esempio in questione, secondo me, _essere_ e da preferire a _venire_, non solo per una questione d'abitudine o di uso, ma anche per la sua maggiore ricorrenza nell'italiano scritto (e parlato) _standard_.
Per quanto riguarda l'Accademia della Crusca, ho trovato questo, non so se sia lo stesso:
Accademia della Crusca


----------



## lorenzos

lemure libero said:


> D'accordo, ma per quanto riguarda: "Alcuni prodotti non possono venire venduti senza una licenza"?


Altri esempi:
- Alcuni prodotti non possono venire venire commercilalizzati senza autorizzazione.
- Questa pagina non può venire compresa se non...
- Il problema non può venire risolto senza...
- Il lavoro non può venire eseguito se prima non...


----------



## lemure libero

Niente da eccepire. Devo concludere che a farmi rigettare alcune formulazioni siano esclusivamente i "gusti musicali".


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> a farmi rigettare alcune formulazioni siano esclusivamente i "gusti musicali".


Forse in base ai ''gusti musicali'' rigetteresti meno adottando  forme d'infinito tronche (peraltro molto comuni), come ''non può venir compresa, non possono esser venduti..'' , forme che rendono più armoniosi gli esempi di lorenzos.


----------

